# Transparent Tadpoles



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

I've looked through quite a few other threads about this phenomenon but was unable to find any good information. 

Anyway, I have a breeding trio of P. Aurotaenia that put out a lot of tads. The first good clutch I got for them developed as normal and went from tads to froglets in a little over 9 weeks. However, pretty much all the tads since then have been transparent like the one pictured below. They seem to be developing normally but have taken longer to morph than the first ones did. The one pictured is the largest one and he's about 8 weeks at this point. NOTHING has changed since then. Same food, same schedule, same place they are kept, same everything.

So, I guess my question is what may be causing all these transparent tads? When they morph out are they more likely to be albino? I'm interested in whatever information and experiences others have had!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oooh possible albino, or aberrant Aurotaenia... That could be very interesting. I look forward to seing how this morph out and grow.

As for what is causing it looks like you just hit the genetic slot machine for 777


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool tad! Its not albino as there is still some dark pigments(melanin) but it could be another genetic anomaly, anerythristic perhaps? I don't see any light pigments such as reds or oranges, sooooo, my bet so far is anery tads

Someone with better knowledge will probably see this at some point and give you a better explanation…


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

FroggyKnight said:


> Cool tad! Its not albino as there is still some dark pigments(melanin) but it could be another genetic anomaly, anerythristic perhaps? I don't see any light pigments such as reds or oranges, sooooo, my bet so far is anery tads
> 
> Someone with better knowledge will probably see this at some point and give you a better explanation…


So, if that's the case, what would the resulting frog look like? If I understand the term anerythristic that means no reds, right? Well WB aurotaenia don't have red coloration anyway so...?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a pair of tincs that occasionally throw whitish clearish tadpoles but I've taken it as a sign of some developmental issues because they never survive long enough to pop legs.

Just my experience for what it's worth...


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Boondoggle said:


> I have a pair of tincs that occasionally throw whitish clearish tadpoles but I've taken it as a sign of some developmental issues because they never survive long enough to pop legs.
> 
> Just my experience for what it's worth...


How long did they survive?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I've wondered the same thing about one of my Microspot Auratus tads.



-Chris


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

No other comments? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

MrBiggs said:


> No other comments?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Well not sure what else there is to say other then, Good luck! 

A developmental anomaly like this could go either way. It may be a harbinger of doom for the poor lil guys  ...or they may be ok enough to morph out and be healthy.

Genes tend to do many things, or be interdependent so without any scientific tools to really get to the heart of the issue causing the aberrant appearance, we're left with wait and see\

Oh and my guess is they would likely be leucistic if anything. We've seen that before in other darts. The difference between that and true albinio is leucistic still has some pigmentation (I think).


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Leucistic That could be right...

The definition of leucistic is a reduction in ALL pigments, not just melanin as in albinos. Just thought a clear definition might be appeaciated.

Hope the tad does well. Keep us updated!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

FroggyKnight said:


> Leucistic That could be right...
> 
> The definition of leucistic is a reduction in ALL pigments, not just melanin as in albinos. Just thought a clear definition might be appeaciated.
> 
> Hope the tad does well. Keep us updated!


Ah ok, I was basing what I said off a blurb about how an albino alligator wasn't actually albino but leucistic since it had some pigment. I guess they were kinda wrong.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The color may not hold through metamorphosis since there are major changes in the structure of the skin and the formation of certain chromatophores that were not present before (example iridiophores). 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Ed, I think we might be getting away from our selves with the possible genetics. Well I know I am I tend to forget about the way pigments continue to develop as the frog grows even though I've always thought it an amazing subject.


----------

